# im allowed



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

h i girls 
          i havnt been on for while new job ties as most of u no that i had my 3rd failed ivf well the last one i egg shared and bfn and i thought i couldnt egg share again cos only grew 7 and needed 9 to egg share again but still egg shared the 7 confused yet?anyways they had a meeting at the b womens and i got the phone call today left on answer phone saying that i could egg share again i was so exited that dh was in bed after night shift i ran in screaming that i could eggshare again he thought sumthin was wrong with me he was like wats amatter i think i scared the poop out of him  he was over the moon aswell it isnt the fact of saving money well a little part might be its just i no what its like to want a family so much i can imagine how the lady feels that want that wont go away untill filled well im babbling now arnt i   well i go for appointment 28th jan but i dont want to start un till bout march /aprill time 
sorry for rambling its just i needed it of my chest and ho better to spill it to than ff loads love nikki


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Nicki,
Don't know whether I'm allowed to do this but here goes, you need to egg share & I need an egg donor. 
I am also at the womens hospital in B'ham.
Do you know if you are already lined up or linked to a lady who will have your eggs if not then I would like to volunteer, just quote this reference (TCW2109)to Wendy Ross (the egg donation coordinator) & she will be able to tie you up with me.
If you are already spoken for so to speak, then good luck with your treatment & I hope that you both end up with a positive result.
Take care.


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Nikki

Am soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased you are allowed to egg share hunny bun       

Tried to send you a IM, but your inbox must be full!!  Delete some and then let me know so i can send you my message!!

Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------

